# Two nice bull reds at bob sykes



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

After some time I finally convinced two of my fishing buddies to go to bob sykes with me and fish the 3-4 hour window of good weather that the weather forecast was suggesting and boy oh boy did it work out! As soon as we got there and one of my buds put his rod out he had a great run for 6-7 seconds, but no fish . After that it slowed down for a while so I was using my small set up to try and get some trout for fresh bait and ended up hooking to a southern kingfish (ground mullet) which we immediately cut up and used as fresh bait on our rods. About 15 minutes later there was a blistering run and my friend was hooked up! After about a 10 minute fight we got the fish in, got some nice photos and measurements(40 1/2 inches long, 21 1/2 inch girth) and let him go.

After another half hour or so I caught a 12 inch white trout or so and let my friend use the the trout head for bait (our favorite piece, almost always produces a fish) because I didn't think he could manage two bulls in one night, however, yet again I was wrong. After about 20 minutes since we re-baited he gets hit once again and hooks another great fish that took about 15 minutes in total to land, he was hooked right in the lip, had to flatten the bard to get the hook out! After we took pictures and measured it (37 1/2 inches long, 22 1/2 inches in girth) the fish was released and swam away to live another day. 

We fished for a good hour or so after that and had a few runs but no hookups so we packed it up and called it a night.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice man! What time did y'all get out there? I stayed till about one but only had a couple runs but no hook ups


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! You guys stayed at it after most of us had already packed it in. Waking up at 630a for work doesn't let me stay til 4am to fish anymore..


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty Reds for sure.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Yo morganman text me its andrew from sikes the other night. I want to hear about those reels 8507122285


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

way to smash 'em


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The life of a college student is pretty awesome!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

MoganMan said:


> The life of a college student is pretty awesome!


I didn't go to college when young. Spent all my time partying hard. They tell me I had fun. Very sad :yes:
Looks like you're spending it the right way young man. Nice catch! :thumbup:


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I met your morgan one night at simpson river, we were discussing about shark leaders, you and your buds were going after a shark that night.


----------

